# Acurate, Fast and Easy.



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

A very poor review. All you have told us is that you spent some money ( youe secret ) and you are glad you did. You don't let us know what it is ment to do or how. But you say it does it well. If we care to know anything about the use or applacation of this product we must go to some other site to find it.


----------



## philphoto (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought this section was for giving my personal impression of a particular tool or set of tools. Most of the other postings seemed to be the same. I was responding as Groove Centering guide had some good reviews by authors in Fine Woodworking. After that there were some poor comments regarding the product by folks that did not own the product and had not even examined it. I thought this section was for folks searching based upon the title or product name, not just general reading. I see a product online or in a magazine and then go look for reviews of the product by name. I give the website links if anyone wanted to see more, it is not as though there is a pile or hours of work looking for the product.

The Groove Center and 2 Axis Depth Gauge is a positioning, measuring centering device for router bits, in relationship to the router fence. If your stock is exactly on size set up blocks will get you to the point you want -if not you can hunt a long time hoping to hit the sweet spot. The lock miter is one of the hardest to set, especially if your stock thickness changes frequently. I have an Incra Super System LS, and setting the fence for centering box joints or dovetails requires a double pass groove and a height adjustment. Not hard but the Groove Center and 2 Axis makes it easy and repeatable.

These tools are more involved than a few words can adequately state. The photos at the websites explain much as well, and I did not want to exceed my limits here (5 photos), or spend more time writing about a tool. I am not a professional reviewer.

Regarding the money-I mentioned that I spent my money since many (I presumed most forum members are aware) reviews are by paid online reviewers. I am not a paid reviewer. I get no tools for free or pay for words. You might be shocked if you knew how many of the "casual tool reviews" are written for pay. I did not mention a price, as I thought from the email review by Fine Woodworking, and the blog posting Fine Woodworking has done, product it's function and price was either known about or not interested.

Phil Bogle


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

How much does this miracle cost ?


----------



## philphoto (Jan 11, 2010)

Not exactly sure what the coming price is but right now Prazi.com sells it for $149 for the Groove Center, and the 2 Axis Depth Gauge is $49. The inventor (Valfor Tools.) is getting his online store live and the price may change.

I set up another lock miter today for some custom milled white oak. It was an odd ball dimension and I still got the set up completed in less than 10 minutes. I did not time it for sure, but it was fast, and no wood lost to trials. I am happy.

I am fully aware that some woodworkers want to fuss with the set up, and for them the "fussing" is a big part of the fun of the craft. I have time and health constraints and extra steps and "fussing" only get in the way for me.

What I have been trying to communicate with my posting-you can trust the demonstrations on the websites, it is that easy. Plus there is no need for skepticism-I am not a professional paid reviewer or discouraging poster. If this tool is for you it will be everything it claims to be. This may be great for you or it may not -only you can decide that.

It is a shame that trust has come to this, but it is a real issue none the less.

Phil


----------



## kapanen (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the review. In seeing the price on the surface, I would be skeptical, as you were. But in reading your experience I know feel as if it is worth the price.

Thanks for reviewing.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I get a little perturbed when a review is done and no price is given. But from reading your initial
review and your replies to the questions, I feel you have done a good job on providing info for this
tool. Thank you for taking the time.


----------

